# Wanting to upgrade my Beff Jerky Marinade



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Okay, I'm sure all of us have a good recipie but I am hoping one of you will share what you feel is the "best" recipie you've come across! I usually try to make some up right after daylight savings time change in the fall.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Ill PM this thread to Jason, he makes some great jerky. Garbo also makes some that is pretty dang good.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks, its always good around the holidays. I've went through a lot of varieties that I've came up with but almost all of them are salty. I didn't want to post "Heart Healthy" recipie needed because I've yet to find one that is.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You try my stuff, you won't be dissapointed!!!!

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f54/smack-yo-momma-deer-jerky-62119/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/deer-hearts-62184/

I guess the pics won't load from the links....Allegro has changed their bottle. Publix carries it. Just get the spicy marinate. Don't use the Teriyaki (too thin) and don't get the wild game crap....SPICY ONLY!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Now I can remember reading this when you posted it. I never did try it but its about time this year to start planning on a batch. I'll drop a post when done!

Thanks


----------

